# DUK Adult Care Events now open to all ages



## SB2015 (Sep 27, 2016)

I was delighted to find out that DUK have now opened up their adult carer events to all ages.  There are two left this year and they are currently making plans for next year.  Do have a look on the website (or perhaps someone can insert the link- I know that I should be able to do this by now) for the remaining two this year (search Care events) and keep a watch for next year.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2016)

Here's the link (although the actual link still has the 18-30 restriction - needs changing @Hannah DUK ?)

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/How_we_help/Care-events/Adult-Events-18-30-years/


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks for posting the link Northerner.  I followed it and it now says Young adults and Adults and the age range is now just 18+.  It might be good to change it to just Adults, but who cares, they have listened and opened these up for all of us


----------



## Copepod (Sep 27, 2016)

This is excellent news. Great to see Diabetes UK taking on board comments from the experts on this forum


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 27, 2016)

lets hope that some over 30s can make the events this year and if not look out for the events next year that we will now be able to attend.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2016)

SB2015 said:


> lets hope that some over 30s can make the events this year and if not look out for the events next year that we will now be able to attend.


For those forum members who can't attend either event, we have Forum Meets in London (November 12th) and Leeds (November 19th)


----------

